# Auto Club Speedway, May 15th & 16th with BMW CCA



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.bmwclubla.org/calendar.php#165

1. Auto Club Speedway is a world class facility

2. The big track with the roval is very expensive to rent

3. BMW CCA provides world class in-car and in class instruction

Two day Driving School is $550, Saturday Car Control Clinic plus Sunday driving school is $450, and car control clinic only is $135.


----------

